# It's been awhile since I rolled a fatty, so I rolled 2



## grillin_all_day (Aug 3, 2015)

It's been way too long since I rolled a fatty, so I decided to roll 2 to throw in while I'm smoking a pork butt today.  I started off w/ a 2 lb breakfast chub, split it in half and stuffed it w/ extra sharp white cheddar cheese (aged 2 years), sauteed up some red and yellow peppers and threw some garlic in.  I also had enough bacon to make a weave for one of them, so that's exactly what I did.

All rolled out, filling on, waiting to be rolled













IMG_0105.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Aug 3, 2015






Both of them all rolled up right before heading into the freezer for a few hours to set













IMG_0106.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Aug 3, 2015






In the smoker, can't wait because I'll be eating good today!













IMG_0108.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## matchew (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking good, brother! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry for not posting this sooner, I was fighting a severe migraine yesterday and had some appointments today for an upcoming deployment. These turned out fantastic and was the perfect breakfast.  The whole family ate them up and there wasn't a piece left.

Just off the pit, let them rest for a few minutes.  Had a few little blowouts because of all the cheese I added













IMG_0109.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Aug 4, 2015






All sliced up and ready to eat!













IMG_0110.jpg



__ grillin_all_day
__ Aug 4, 2015


----------



## shannont (Aug 6, 2015)

To be "blunt" that looks delicious.


----------



## roswell630 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice! I'll be rolling a few this weekend. It's always been too long before you do your next!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 7, 2015)

GAD, they look awesome !!!


----------



## tridiot (Aug 20, 2015)

Wait wait... I'm not an expert, and I've only done these a few times. But did you say you put them in the freezer to set? That's interesting... is it just to make them firmer for carrying and putting in the smoker, or what? I've only done maybe a half-dozen of these, but I usually just wrap them up and stick 'em in the smoker. What's the benefit? I mean, mine can tend to "sag" a bit when they soften up as they heat but before the outside layer is truly "cooked" enough to hold shape. So they can get kind of ovoid in cross-section. Does this initial freeze help prevent that? I mean it's more a cosmetic thing, but is there another benefit?

I'm starting to think of a metal mesh to wrap mine in to help "crisp" up the bacon a little bit... some flexible mesh, kinda like chain mail, or the metal mesh some collapsible fishing bait buckets are made of. Like tiny chain-link. I'll have to look around to see if I can find something like that and see if it will help "fry" the outside bacon or sausage layer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## grillin_all_day (Aug 21, 2015)

tRidiot said:


> Wait wait... I'm not an expert, and I've only done these a few times. But did you say you put them in the freezer to set? That's interesting... is it just to make them firmer for carrying and putting in the smoker, or what? I've only done maybe a half-dozen of these, but I usually just wrap them up and stick 'em in the smoker. What's the benefit? I mean, mine can tend to "sag" a bit when they soften up as they heat but before the outside layer is truly "cooked" enough to hold shape. So they can get kind of ovoid in cross-section. Does this initial freeze help prevent that? I mean it's more a cosmetic thing, but is there another benefit?
> 
> I'm starting to think of a metal mesh to wrap mine in to help "crisp" up the bacon a little bit... some flexible mesh, kinda like chain mail, or the metal mesh some collapsible fishing bait buckets are made of. Like tiny chain-link. I'll have to look around to see if I can find something like that and see if it will help "fry" the outside bacon or sausage layer.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Putting them into the freezer to set was a trick I learned on here many years back.  It helps everything firm up a little bit and keep its shape instead of going flat.  It's mostly cosmetic but it does help when unwrapping them and transferring to the smoker.  Most forms of bacteria can survive freezing temps.  They simply lay dormant until they are heated back up so freezing them won't kill anything. If you want to crips up your bacon, try waiting until your fatty is done or almost done and then throwing it on a grill or hot pan and hitting it with some higher temps.  Just be careful it's not too hot and be gentle moving it, you don't want a blowout.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 22, 2015)

They look good!!
I try and pace myself making fatties. I don't think my heart Dr. Would approve :biggrin:


----------



## antrocks22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Both look great. I'll have to try the freezer idea.


----------



## hawgfan64 (Aug 25, 2015)

That looks ridiculous! How long and how hot did you cook 'em?


----------

